# Προσφορά εργασίας στη Γαλλία



## alevapa (Mar 30, 2014)

Ζητεῖται Γαλλομαθὴς Ἕλληνας/Ἑλληνίδα, ἡλικίας μέχρι 30 ἐτῶν, γιὰ τὴν προσφορὰ Ἐθελοντικῆς Ὑπηρεσίας στὴν Εὐρώπη καὶ συγκεκριμένα στὴν πόλη Saint – Brieuc τῆς Γαλλίας, διάρκειας ἑνός ἀκαδημαϊκοῦ ἔτους (ἀπὸ τὸν Σεπτέμβριο τοῦ 2014). Στόχος τοῦ προγράμματος εἶναι ἡ διδασκαλία τῆς Ἑλληνικῆς Γλώσσας καὶ ἡ διάδοση τοῦ Ἑλληνικοῦ Πολιτισμοῦ.

Προσφέρεται δωρεὰν διαμονὴ σὲ ἐπιπλωμένο στούντιο. Μισθὸς 1000 εὐρὼ τὸν μήνα συμπεριλαμβανομένων τῶν μεταφορικῶν ἐξόδων.

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες


----------

